# Spouse visa from Pakistan, salary below £18,600?



## seri131 (May 10, 2015)

Hi to all,

i am relatively new here but i hope someone will be able to help me.

i am sponsoring my spouse from Pakistan to the UK, we are applying under category A, i have been working since last October. My agreed salary with my employer was £1550, and was stated as such in the employment contract and the letter from employer, it was also stated as such on my payslips. However at the beginning of my employment i asked for an advance which he gave me in cash. 
Following this from the months, October to January i received £1330 per month because my employer was cutting out the advance he gave me. My salary for the months of February and March was back to how much i was to receive £1550.
My employer has clearly stated in the employment letter and contract that my salary is £1550, and it also says in the payslips.
The majority of things i have been reading on-line state that the UKBA don't even look at these contracts and things as such and simply see if the actual amount has been put into your account .

Can anyone help me with this matter :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for taking your time to read this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It can be risky. Best to postpone your application until the sub-1550 months are out of equation, so apply in July?


----------



## seri131 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. 

Thing is we have been apart for such a long time  

I spoke to a solicitor who said it would be an entirely 50/50 chance, as he knows people who have had their visa's accepted this way! 

Do you know to what extent this is true?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

seri131 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Thing is we have been apart for such a long time
> 
> ...


Why risk a 50/50 chance that you would be refused, lose all the visa fees and have to apply again just for the sake of waiting another three months?

You have to ask yourself "Do you feel lucky?"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

More like just two more months.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Loads of applications get refused partly because the applicant was impatient and rushed the whole applying process only to have the visa refused. Not only is this purposely wasting £100s of pounds in fees (if you have money to waste then ignore my comment) and also purposely having aided in delaying the visa being granted. Which means you and your spouse will be apart for several more months to come or if you decide to appeal a refusal, maybe up to a year apart.

Take Joppa and Crawford's advice and wait 2/3 months.

Btw, when did you last visit your spouse and when did you both get married?


----------



## H.M28 (May 11, 2015)

I live in England my got married in December in Pakistan I have been working since May last year (2014). I sponserd My husband and he applies his for his visa in February (2015) and we are still waiting it gna be 3 months in a few days, the embassy e-mailed me saying there gna be a delay... I really miss my hubby! Wer both waiting patiently... Does anyone know how long they will take to give him is visa... And why has is been delayed?


----------



## H.M28 (May 11, 2015)

Can someone please reply? :/


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

H.M28 said:


> I live in England My husband applies for his uk spouse visa on February 13 2015 I am still waiting for him to get his visa! The Islamabad embassy mailed me saying there's a delay... Do u know why there's a dealt and how long his visa will take? I really need help! It's so upsetting waiting for so long without knowing what's happening...


Will you stop asking same question on multiple threads!
It's 3.30 AM in UK so you won't get reply from UK-based experts for several hours. Just think before you post.


----------



## H.M28 (May 11, 2015)

Okay very sorry for troubling you!


----------



## H.M28 (May 11, 2015)

Joppa said:


> H.M28 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in England My husband applies for his uk spouse visa on February 13 2015 I am still waiting for him to get his visa! The Islamabad embassy mailed me saying there's a delay... Do u know why there's a dealt and how long his visa will take? I really need help! It's so upsetting waiting for so long without knowing what's happening...
> ...



:/ sorry for troubling u! Actually I'm new to this just joined like an hour ago, so I was trying to figure out how to work the site lol!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok but people like you really annoy regulars.


----------



## H.M28 (May 11, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Ok but people like you really annoy regulars.


That's why I apologised! Really sorry won't bother u again...


----------



## seri131 (May 10, 2015)

i.need.help said:


> Loads of applications get refused partly because the applicant was impatient and rushed the whole applying process only to have the visa refused. Not only is this purposely wasting £100s of pounds in fees (if you have money to waste then ignore my comment) and also purposely having aided in delaying the visa being granted. Which means you and your spouse will be apart for several more months to come or if you decide to appeal a refusal, maybe up to a year apart.
> 
> Take Joppa and Crawford's advice and wait 2/3 months.
> 
> Btw, when did you last visit your spouse and when did you both get married?


Thanks for your reply. i was married in October last year and spent a few weeks after marriage with him. 
I really dont mind about the money waste! the main purpose of my question, sorry if i was confusing was to ask, that what is that 50/50 chance based on?, is there anything that i could do to make a difference. im sure they dont just decide between two same to same applications just by luck?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

seri131 said:


> Thanks for your reply. i was married in October last year and spent a few weeks after marriage with him.
> I really dont mind about the money waste! the main purpose of my question, sorry if i was confusing was to ask, that what is that 50/50 chance based on?, is there anything that i could do to make a difference. im sure they dont just decide between two same to same applications just by luck?


The 50/50 chance also comes down to the ECO him or herself. Will they overlook it? Will they be lenient enough to still grant the visa or was the ECO drunk (joke) when processing your application.

But as clearly money isn't a concern for you, then why not go ahead with it?

You've also not met your spouse since your marriage about 7 months ago. This could also go against you. Depends also on how many times you previous have spent time together.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, ECO will look for evidence of on-going attachment and devotion to your spouse since marriage.


----------



## seri131 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks to both!
So we'll have to hope that the ECO is drunk enough to overlook the mistake :-D..
Jokes aside, we are thoroughly devoted to each other, in that we skype, whatsapp, viber, and also actually call each other! 
So i'll just add plenty of evidence of this and then go ahead with it, fingers crossed.
Thanks for your time guys


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

seri131 said:


> Thanks to both!
> So we'll have to hope that the ECO is drunk enough to overlook the mistake :-D..
> Jokes aside, we are thoroughly devoted to each other, in that we skype, whatsapp, viber, and also actually call each other!
> So i'll just add plenty of evidence of this and then go ahead with it, fingers crossed.
> Thanks for your time guys


On top of that, send proof of maintenance.

Send some money through Western Union - which states your name and her name in receipt and put it in the application.


----------



## jb24lagrosa (Apr 21, 2014)

Why not instead of risking visit him? Its risky


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

H.M28 said:


> I live in England my got married in December in Pakistan I have been working since May last year (2014). I sponserd My husband and he applies his for his visa in February (2015) and we are still waiting it gna be 3 months in a few days, the embassy e-mailed me saying there gna be a delay... I really miss my hubby! Wer both waiting patiently... Does anyone know how long they will take to give him is visa... And why has is been delayed?


Usually, it's not soooo long, maybe another few weeks. But no one can tell you for certain. Delays are often because background checks are being made on both you and your spouse, to see if what you have said in the application and the evidence you provided is true and accurate.

No one can tell you if he will be granted the visa or not. If you've submitted everything correctly, then there's a high chance all will be well. If not, then it'll be back to square one.

It's a waiting game for you and anyone else in your position.


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

i.need.help said:


> Usually, it's not soooo long, maybe another few weeks. But no one can tell you for certain. Delays are often because background checks are being made on both you and your spouse, to see if what you have said in the application and the evidence you provided is true and accurate.
> 
> No one can tell you if he will be granted the visa or not. If you've submitted everything correctly, then there's a high chance all will be well. If not, then it'll be back to square one.
> 
> It's a waiting game for you and anyone else in your position.



MashAllah, still think you got yours in very good time, considering the time off(Christmas days off + new year).

I haven't seen anyone get it in similar time that is applying in Pakistan - I think it proper peaking at this time of year - been quite a few days off - so when someone says 3 months - they probs including weekends and bank holidays.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

kopfan said:


> MashAllah, still think you got yours in very good time, considering the time off(Christmas days off + new year).
> 
> I haven't seen anyone get it in similar time that is applying in Pakistan - I think it proper peaking at this time of year - been quite a few days off - so when someone says 3 months - they probs including weekends and bank holidays.


Thanks!

Yes, thankfully, my wife's application processing encountered no delays 'for further checks'.


----------

